# Tombstone - "The town too tough to die."



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

Tombstone is one of the most important cities in the U.S. history, and --behind San Francisco-- was the largest in the West. It is most famous for it's shootout in 1881 in a back alley behind the OK Corral. The city is called the "town too tough to die" due to it's survival of 2 major fires, an earthquake, and the silver mines (the city's whole reason for existence) closing down twice, the last time for good...

When the silver mines shut down for the final time in 1885, the city almost became a ghost town. There are no railroads and no major highways that go to Tombstone. What saved the city from becoming completely deserted was when it reinvented itself at the turn of the century as a popular tourist destination. In the 1880s the city hosted the likes of Calamity Jane, Doc Holliday, Wyatt Earp, Annie Oakley, Big Nose Kate, and Billy the Kid.

Locals claim that the city did not really have the "bloody, violent" history that the books would lead you to believe, but if you visit the "Boothill graveyard" (the city's old graveyard) you'll see that most of the deaths were people that were stabbed, shot, poisoned, or committed suicide. The important thing to remember is that these ARE the ORIGINAL buildings since 1882. This is not a movie set! Because of the real historic value of everything contained within the city streets, I have deemed Tombstone _NOT a tourist trap._

The city is of course on the National Historical Register, but lately there has been some criticism between the buildings not being properly marked and preserved. You be the judge.














































The courthouse:












































































































The most famous (and supposedly haunted) building in Arizona:













































The city's gym. I have this obsession with collecting pictures of interesting gyms in cities around the world, and this is one of the coolest:








































































Some local townfolk:


----------



## Tombs (Sep 9, 2007)

AWESOME!


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Geeez, is this place real? haha!


----------



## guydebord (Feb 5, 2008)

cool pioneer village, a nice place to have "super fun time"


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Interesting place.

If not for the American flags, it could easily be any of the countless former Gold Rush towns throughout Australia's interior.


----------

